# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دوره طرق بناء موازنات البرامج والأنشطه وتقييمها تعقد في كوالالمبور لندن اندونيسيا تبل

## دورة تدريبية

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة : 
*طرق بناء موازنات البرامج والأنشطة وتقييمها**
باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب* 

*كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات :**


* *دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب* *دورات القيادة والادارة* *الدورات المالية والمحاسبية**دورات البنوك والمصارف**دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب**دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام**دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية**دورات الجودة**دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن**دورات الهندسة والصيانة**دورات تقنية المعلومات**دورات التأمين**دورات البترول**دورات القانون* 
*تاريخ انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :* 

*تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام* 

*اماكن انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :*  
أماكن الانعقاد 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في عمّان - الأردن 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في إسطنبول - تركيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تونس - تونس 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في القاهرة - مصر 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في شرم الشيخ - مصر 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بيروت - لبنان 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في الدار البيضاء - المغرب 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برشلونة - إسبانيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في مدريد - إسبانيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في سنغافورة - سنغافورة 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تبليسي - جورجيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في جاكرتا - أندونيسيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في كوالالمبور - ماليزيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في لندن - المملكة المتحدة 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في باريس - فرنسا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في روما - إيطاليا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بانكوك - تايلاند 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بكين - الصين 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برلين - ألمانيا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في أوتاوا - كندا 
 الدورات التي ستعقد في واشنطن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
 
*
*
*ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :* 
*الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com* 
*البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com* 
*هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255 


 
*وفيما يلي بقية دورات المالية والمحاسبية :**·         دورة المحاسبة الحكومية.**·         دورة المحاسبة المالية.**·         دورة الإتجاهات المعاصرة في التدقيق والرقابة المالية.**·         دورة تحليل القوائم المالية وأساليب عرضها.**·         دورة إعداد وتحليل الموازنة العامة.**·         دورة معايير المحاسبة الدولية.**·         دورة محاسبة التكاليف**·         دورة التخطيط و التنبؤ المالي.**·         دورة الدور الإستراتيجي لمحاسبة التكاليف والمحاسبة الإدارية في إتخاذ القرارات**·         دورة المحاسبة لغير المحاسبين.**·         دورة تحصيل الايرادات**·         دورة الدورة المستندية المالية**·         دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في التدقيق والرقابة الماليه و الادارية**·         دورة تفعيل مفهوم ومبادئ حوكمة المؤسسات**·         دورة التحليل المالي.**·         دورة ادارة الاصول الثابته**·         دورة الإعتمادات المستندية**·         دورة المحاسبة الإسلامية**·         دورة عمليات السوق المفتوحة والدين العام**·         دورة التحول من النظام النقدي الى نظام الإستحقاق**·         دورة المحاسبة الإدارية.**·         دورة إعداد الموازنات التقديرية.**·         دورة التحليل المالي المتقدم للمدراء الماليين.**·         دورة النظم المحاسبية في المنظمات والمؤسسات الحكومية والخاصة.**·         دورة الإتجاهات المحاسبية الحديثة للأجور والحوافز.**·         دورة إدارة التعثر الإئتماني.**·         دورة التدقيق في ظل المعايير الأمريكية والدولية.**·         دورة التحليل المالي وقراءة القوائم المالية.**·         دورة إدارة النقد.**·         دورة تحليل السيولة النقدية.**·         دورة قرارات التمويل الإستراتيجية.**·         دورة المرابحة الإسلامية.**·         دورة المهارات المتكاملة في إعداد التقارير المالية.**·         دورة اعداد الخطة المالية.**·         دورة التطبيقات المحاسبية للإعتمادات المستندية**·         دورة الأوراق التجارية**·         دورة الاساليب المعاصرة للتنبؤ والتخطيط واعداد الميزانيات**·         دورة مبادىء المحاسبة المهنية**·         دورة المحاسبة المالية وتحصيل الديون المتعثرة**·         دورة الإتجاهات الحديثة في تحليل البيانات المالية**·         دورة اساليب الرقابة والتدقيق للاختلاسات والاحتيال المالي**·         دورة إعداد القوائم المالية في ظل المعايير المحاسبية الدولية**·         دورة تقنيات قياس وتقييم الأداء المالي**·         دورة الاساليب الفعالة في ترشيد التكلفة وتعظيم الربحية**·         دورة محاسبة التكاليف الصناعية**·         دورة الإدارة المالية في الأعمال التجارية الصغيرة**·         دورة الدخل والحسابات القومية في الموازنة العامة.**·         دورة ادارة المخاطر في الاستثمار**·         دورة مفهوم الأسواق المالي.**·         دورة التحليل الفني والمالي للأوراق المالية.**·         دورة التكاليف ومحاسبة المخازن.**·         دورة المحاسبة في شركات التأمين.**·         دورة المحاسبة المالية المتقدمة.**·         دورة مخاطر محافظ الائتمان وادارتها**·         دورة إدارة الأوراق المالية**·         دورة دور البنوك الاسلامية في تنمية المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة**·         الدورة المستندية للايداع النقدي**·         دورة مؤشرات قياس الأداء وتحليل الميزانيات والموازنات الحسابية الختامية.**·         دورة ادارة المحافظ الاستثمارية و الاسواق الماليه**·         دورة تصنيف النفقات الحكومية في الموازنه العامة**·         دورة المحاسبة الصناعية في الشركات النفطية.**·         دورة تحديث التطبيقات المحاسبية وفق متطلبات ( IAS ) وتحت مظلة (IFRS )**·         دورة الطرق الحديثة في اعداد التقارير المالية المتقدمة**·         دورة الممارسات الحديثة في المحاسبة والمراجعة والتدقيق المالي**·         دورة المعايير الحديثة لأنظمة المحاسبة الحكومية**·         دورة إعداد الموازنات والحسابات الختامية والتقارير المالية**·         دورة اعداد قيود التسويات الجردية والإقفالات الختامية**·         دورة المحاسبة الرشيقة Lean Accounting**·         دورة فهم وتحليل البيانات والتقارير المالية**·         دورة طرق بناء موازنات البرامج والأنشطة وتقييمها**·         دورة الإدارة المالية باستخدام مؤشرات الاداء المالية الرئيسية Financial KPI’s**·         دورة إعداد وتنفيذ الموازنات التخطيطية الفعالة**·         دورة التخطيط المالي وإدارة وتقييم الأصول – متقدم**·         دورة التدقيق ومراجعة المدفوعات المالية**·         دورة الإدارة الالكترونية لجداول الحسابات المالية**·         دورة الممارسات المحاسبية المتقدمة Advanced Accounting Practices**·         دورة الإدارة الالكترونية لجداول الحسابات المالية**·         دورة أساليب المحاسبة الإدارية الحديثة في بيئة الأعمال المعاصرة**·         دورة المحاسبة والإدارة المالية الحديثة**·         دورة التقنيات الحديثة للتدقيق الداخلي بإستخدام الحاسب الآلي**·         دورة مهارات إعداد الموازنات كأساس للرقابة و تقييم الأداء**·         دورة التحليل المالي وادارة التدفقات النقدية لغايات التخطيط**·         دورة إعداد السجلات والتقارير والقوائم المالية باستخدام الحاسب الآلي**·         دورة أساليب إعداد الموازنة الموجهه بالنتائج والتخطيط الإستراتيجي**·         دورة تدقيق ومراجعة الحسابات المالية وفق معايير المراجعة الدولية**·         دورة فن اعداد الموازنات المالية والتحليل والتدقيق المالي**·         دورة الأدوات الحديثة في المحاسبة الضريبية والتدقيق الضريبي**·         دورة افضل ممارسات كفاءة العمليات المالية والمحاسبية**·         دورة اعداد ورقابة الموازنات التقديرية ومتابعتها**·         دورة الأساليب الحديثة في التدقيق والرقابة المالية و المراجعة الداخلية**·         دورة المنهج الدولي في إعداد الموازنات المالية الحكومية**·         دورة إعداد وتحليل الموازنات الموجهة بالأداء ROB**·         دورة الممارسات الحديثة في المحاسبة والمراقبة المالية**·       دورة اعداد الحسابات الدفترية باستخدام الحاسب الالى**·       دورة المحاسبة وتقييم الاداء المالى واتخاذ القرارات المالىة**·       دورة دينامكية التخطيط ووضع الميزانيات والتنبؤ المالي* 


 


*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

